# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа за пределами России > Предлагаю работу >  Предлагаю халтурку для немецко-говорящих ведущих

## larka

24 апреля, район Штуттгарта (Böblingen). Русско-хорватская свадьба на 150 человек. Ведение полностью на немецком, но по русским обычаям. ПИшите в личку  :Ha:

----------


## larka

Предлагаю работу! Отзовитесь пожалуйста!!! Район Франкфурта, русский ресторан... Много проводить не нужно: несколько конкурсов, пару игр, элементы шоу (танец какой-то...).. Предлагайте свои услуги, пишите мне... :smile:

----------


## юлейка

Привет Лара!!  А у тебя есть сценарий сваьбы на немецком языке?

----------


## Максим С

Если вдруг ещё актуально - напишите в личку.

----------


## mariyklihko37

Ищем диджеев для большого ивента - открытие нового бизнес-центра в Праге, проект Муса Бажаев. Открытие планируется февраль 2021, чешский, русский, английский нужен7

----------


## kiranovikova33

а кто работал в Казахстане? Какие отзывы ? предложили работу - большой Event для холдинга Казахстан Темир Жолы, хорошая оплата, но про них в интернете плохие отзывы.

----------

